# World's tallest horse- an Arabian!



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

27hands. Well, I'd have to see that to believe it. 

FUNNIEST thing I ever heard, and this was actually at a trainer I was working with..

She was showing this mare, and seemed off during the warm up, so she got an Equine Massage Therapist out (no offenece to any EMT - love that career choice) to get to relax and check for sore spots.

So, she gets in the ring for the show and the horse - keep in mind this is a seasoned show horse and regional winner already, no spring chicken - isn't behaving properly... worse now than she was during the warm up.

So, after her ride, she phones this EMT back and tells her what happened to this mare.

The lady then says "Hold on a minute" makes her stay on the line for a minute or so and says "Okay, your horse is fine now to show in her next class."

So the trainer, obviously, is a little confused as the EMT is driving down the road and nowhere near the horse, and asks her how she knows this.

"Well," the lady goes, "I just spoke with her telepathicly, and she told me so!"

Uh huh.... :shock: 

LOL


----------



## orchid park (Jun 1, 2008)

:shock: some funny people out there.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Hey don't discount animal communicators. There are some really good ones out there. Sure they seem kooky. But some really do have that gift.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Solon said:


> Hey don't discount animal communicators. There are some really good ones out there. Sure they seem kooky. But some really do have that gift.


i have nothing against them but over the telephone....? i mean really...


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL wow - 27hh?! I'd like to see that!


----------



## slightly crazy (Aug 20, 2008)

wow I thought 18hh was big but 27 I'd have to see it to believe it


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

:shock: whoa 27 hh i would have to see that to belive it and that would be one of those times i would be delighted to be proved wrong 
can you imagine riding a horse that big?!thats one of those times when the rider has more time to think about her/his landing lol


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Gingerrrrr said:


> Solon said:
> 
> 
> > Hey don't discount animal communicators. There are some really good ones out there. Sure they seem kooky. But some really do have that gift.
> ...


My thoughts exactly.
I'm sure that there are people who can communicate very well with animals on a higher level than the average person, but not over a phone 40 kilometers away.
I just can't believe that one.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

WSArabians said:


> Gingerrrrr said:
> 
> 
> > Solon said:
> ...


it kinda makes me laugh that they said that over the phone.

but if it was face to face id have no problem with it.


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

27hh?!?! If that's possible, and I saw it wioth my own eyes, I'd pass out. :shock: Otherwise, sounds like another story-teller.


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

the lady probably doesn't know how many inches go into a hand!


----------



## Bucky's Buddy (Jan 27, 2008)

True, doc . . . very true.


----------



## Angilina (Jul 23, 2008)

Believe it or not, my dad said something similar to a client of his. The guy asked him how tall my gelding, Maverick, was. My dad replied with "Oh, about 23 hands or so, I think." I about died laughing when I heard that! Mav is only about 16.1. I have no idea where they get the 20-something measurements.


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

LOL that's funny. The worlds tallest horse, at the moment, is an English Shire in Tennessee who stands 20.2 HH at 4 years old.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sp9DuMrs5gI


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

actually its a shire that is 2800 lbs and is 23hands, he's beautiful! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9jDXwEJpyE


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

irisheyes12 said:


> LOL that's funny. The worlds tallest horse, at the moment, is an English Shire in Tennessee who stands 20.2 hh at 4 years old.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sp9DuMrs5gI


very cute horsiee. 



FoxyRoxy1507 said:


> actually its a shire that is 2800 lbs and is 23hands, he's beautiful!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9jDXwEJpyE


hes got a big kick :shock: very pretty!


----------



## groovy gurl (Feb 21, 2008)

LOL she was obviously measuring from the poll not the withers. A guy I new said that to, he's like ya shes almost 28hh now!!! I laughed and was like from the wither??


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Haha! One girl came to the barn where I ride at a few years back. She said she was looking for somewhere to board her horse, and of course the BO asked her to tell her about this horse. The girl said something along the lines of... "I have a 15.7hh 3 year old off the track clydesdale. I enjoy jumping and wantering him." (And I did mean to type Wantering.) I almost died laughing!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *irisheyes12*
> _LOL that's funny. The worlds tallest horse, at the moment, is an English Shire in Tennessee who stands 20.2 hh at 4 years old.
> 
> YouTube - World's Tallest Horse - Guinness Book of World Records_


I don't know what is wrong with this horse but the way he is standing makes me think that he is in a ridiculous amount of pain from the look of his flanks and hips. :sad:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

The worlds tallest horse WAS that 4 year old shire. But he died this year. April International Herald Tribune


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah but his replacement is an Aussie horse called Noddy who is 21hh and was at Equitana


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

ahaha I would have ignored her! 27 hh. 

the funniest thing I think I've ever heard was probably when this girl who was a beg rider had this TB out and she thought she knew everythign and was like this is how you sqeeze. Yeah she sqeezed. He bucked her off into barbed wire.


----------

